

Ask HN: What can the Point/Comment ratio tell you about the type of story it is? - filiwickers

I did a quick search and found nothing, anyone?<p>Basically I am wondering what information can be gathered from the number of points/comments, and the relationship between the two. It would really awesome if it was a function of time too.
======
JoachimSchipper
Unscientifically, posts with (almost) no comments are typically very technical
(you need lots of background to comment intelligently); posts with _tons_ of
comments are typically very political or rant-y (because everyone is an expert
on the US national debt.)

If this is not the answer you were looking for, clarify your question or do
some analysis yourself.

~~~
_delirium
Especially posts that are both technical _and_ lack a particular "angle", I
think. Technical posts that reach a strong conclusion still often end up with
discussion, even if they're very detailed, but technical posts that are just a
broad overview of a subject tend not to, because it's not clear where the
discussion should jump off from. E.g. a detailed technical argument claiming
that the actor-concurrency model is broken (or superior to an alternative)
will garner a lot more discussion than just a detailed overview of the actor-
concurrency model that reaches no specific conclusions about it.

